# Pepper mills and ornaments that sale and high end art work that doesn't,



## Lonn (Jul 30, 2011)

The ornaments are made from tooth pick kits and marketed as a message in an ornament.


----------



## renowb (Jul 30, 2011)

Those are really nice!


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 30, 2011)

Too cool!  Very nice work.
Charles


----------



## eldee (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 30, 2011)

Those are really cool.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work. I am trying to see what the shape is on top of the bowl? To me it is at an angle and I cannot tell. This is not criticism it is just me trying to understand the shape of the top.


----------



## Lonn (Jul 30, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> Beautiful work. I am trying to see what the shape is on top of the bowl? To me it is at an angle and I cannot tell. This is not criticism it is just me trying to understand the shape of the top.


 Mike those were turned as attention getters and jury pieces. The finials are minute turnings shielded inside of sea shells. I am paranoid that true pointed finials will end up in someone eye .


----------



## Lonn (Jul 30, 2011)

Lonn said:


> Woodlvr said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful work. I am trying to see what the shape is on top of the bowl? To me it is at an angle and I cannot tell. This is not criticism it is just me trying to understand the shape of the top.
> ...


 
Mike sorry i missed your question. This pic should show light on the subject, same reason just antler instead of sea shell. Since i am new to the group i am getting practice posting pictures.


----------



## Lonn (Jul 30, 2011)

*Antler finial*

Sorry for the wrong picture, i really need practice.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for the extra picture Lonnie, that is exactly what I was trying to picture. I understand your being paranoid I turned a couple of toothpick holders with sharp finials and they have drawn blood from people trying to see how sharp the top is, DUH.


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Sataro (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are very nice work! Great craftmanship...


----------



## Lonn (Aug 1, 2011)

*Other Things i Do*

I have been doing nothing but trying to learn to photograph pen for hours now. What do you think? i hoping for a 9, that about my performance peak with most every thing i do.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 2, 2011)

Lonn said:


> I have been doing nothing but trying to learn to photograph pen for hours now. What do you think? i hoping for a 9, that about my performance peak with most every thing i do.



Lonn,
I'm not one to critique other's photography... some of mine are pretty bad... I think it's the camera's fault... just doesn't seem to see the same picture that I see...:biggrin:

The back ground on your pictures have too much yellow in them... it hides the colors of the pens themselves... they look to be really nice.  Others have mentioned and I haven't tried it my self yet, but a neutral gray background might show off the colors better.  I personally work with a white background and try (key word is "try) to set the white balance to a neutral and again that word try to make my pens appear to float in the picture... I hit the mark about one time out of five or so shots.  I find that florescent lights and incandescent lights add some color back into the picture... a natural lighting is better, but not always possible.  I have a north facing screen back porch and often will take my photography there to try and get decent pictures.


----------



## Lonn (Aug 2, 2011)

Chuck, you are exactly right i have a white to Grey fade background in my booth. Problem identified is that i was using solid Grey to set my custom white balance. Made this mistake for years and corrected it in Adobe by removing color cast. Earlier on i had a much cheaper camera the i used in auto white balance  and it was some better than the G11 i now use. Anyway i am 97% there. It has been a battle and i am thankful for everyones support. Lonn


----------

